
Valve: Why the PC is the future - nreece
http://www.eurogamer.net/article.php?article_id=160866&page=1
======
danteembermage
my SAT-style summary of a major point:

total viewing minutes :: subscriptions and micro-transactions as page-views ::
retail store sales

~~~
smanek
Actually, the SATs don't have analogies any more.

I was very disappointed to learn that.

Apparently the new SATs have a much lower correlation to IQ than the old one.
They test 'school learning' (grammar, formulas, etc.) more than 'aptitude.'

~~~
ComputerGuru
After officially taking the test for the hell of it 4 times, the time when it
actually counted (11th grade for me) they switched to the new format... I had
_loved_ the analogies!

~~~
thwarted
It would be fun to retake the SAT as an adult (not just online, going to the
testing center and all), knowing that it doesn't matter at all to you.

~~~
smanek
I worked for a 'college prep course that shall not be named' for a while as a
sophomore in college.

The paid us a fair amount of money to go back and take the SAT/ACT and
memorize questions (they called it 'tapping'). I tried once, and I only scored
20 points higher than I did when in HS. Although, both were in the 99.9th
percentile, so I suspect they were both within the margin of error of perfect
though.

